# Irish Tea Loaf REC



## AllenOK (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all.  I just found this recipe today in my local newspaper

Irish Tea Loaf
Yields:  6 – 8 servings

1 ½ c hot tea
2 c golden raisins
2 c currants
1 egg, beaten
1 t mixed spice
2 t baking powder
1 c packed brown sugar
3 ½ c flour

	Pour the hot tea over the dried fruit and leave to soak overnight.  The next day, preheat the oven to 325ºF and butter a 7” cake pan.
	Mix together the egg, mixed spice, baking powder, sugar, flour, and the dried fruit.  Pour the mixture into the cake pan.  Bake for 1 ½ hours, or until it tests done.  Remove from the oven and leave to cool for 5 minutes before turning the loaf out onto a wire rack.
	Serve hot or toasted, with butter.

My main question is, does anyone know what "mixed spice" is?  Is it something readily available here in the US, or do I need to mix my own blend?  Are there any UK members that can help?


----------



## waaza (Mar 15, 2005)

*mixed spice*

this is a mix of aromatic spice powders, usually containing cassia, cloves and nutmeg. you could substitute a garam masala or baharat, or use ground pimento berries, also called allspice. HTH, ping if more info neded. :p 
cheers
Waaza


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 15, 2005)

When I make a teabread with a similar recipe, I use a teaspoon of the following spices mixed together... 
clove, cinnamon and ginger!

Allspice is good, though - and I use it for things like Christmas pud!

http://www.theepicentre.com/Spices/allspice.html


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 15, 2005)

Allen
If you like this recipe, you might like to try a slightly 'fancier' teabread recipe that I've posted in the Desserts forum.  I make a couple of teabreads to have on hand for surprise visitors over the Easter holidays!


----------

